# Experimenting with Wassily Kandinsky's and Claude Monet's Style



## VengeanceZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Experimenting with *Wassily Kandinsky's*  and *Claude Monet's* Style to  practice on visualizing and drawing shapes  expressing emotion that I  feel while listening to a soothing trance track that goes from a calm  mood to an upbeat exciting mood.

http://img63.imageshack.us/i/artfinaldesign2.jpg/
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/6969/a  ... esign1.jpg
http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7397/a  ... esign2.jpg

Sorry that they are so big. ust zoom out. Even my 1920 screen  can't view the image fully on the screen.

Material used: Water, medium sized  brush, watercolour.
Time taken: Approximately 2.5 hours.

It's  not supposed to be perfect or finished. We just had to experiment with  ideas and I've chosen this idea out of the 3 I've planned. I'm going to  have a 10 hour Art Exam and I will put as much detail, tone, shading,  emotion, transitions, blending into as possible while listening to the  track on my mp3. It will be on an A2 paper on a A2 canvas. 

I  will be adding another bubble underneath that and I've going to make a  blended transition of the background from white to dark blue to contrast  with the shapes in front to make it stand out more if you know what I'm  talking about but I still think the coloured background looks pretty  nice.

*Extra:* Product  Design Ideas and Photos.

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/1262  ... ploded.jpg
http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/2030  ... ploded.jpg
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8340  ... gnidea.jpg
http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/3534  ... aphicv.jpg
http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/725/image000gt.jpg
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/4255/image002wz.jpg
http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/62/image003td.jpg
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/1151/image004pj.jpg
"NG"  stands for "New Generation"
http://img404.imageshack.us/img404/5457/image005cj.jpg

This  was in it's earlier stages. I've nearly finished it now. Just have to  add analogue sticks. It doesn't look good but we didn't have a lot of  time. I also had to do my e-book with Analysis, Specification, Design  Brief, Questionnaires, Design Ideas, flowchart, manufacture, mood board,  etc.


----------



## Ilayas (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you want a critique on both these pieces of work or just our opinions?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 21, 2010)

I find the line "experimenting with Wassily Kandinsky's style" to be one of the most ridiculous things I've ever read.
the fact that you were doing it to a soothing-excited trance track really kind of exacerbates things

but i hope you had fun with it


----------



## Taralack (Apr 21, 2010)

y hai Battlestar Galactica






I'm not trying to troll or anything, it's just that I've been rewatching BSG lately and this episode just came up and your painting really looks similar.


----------



## Kangamutt (Apr 21, 2010)

I can see a bit of influence from Kandinsky, but from what I can garner it lacks composition. Look at how well composed art _guides_ your eyes along the work. It doesn't help that you don't have a full picture of the entire piece in one photo, either. Also, I don't see ANY influence of Claude Monet whatsoever. Maybe in the sense of the stippling, but I really wouldn't call it that, because Monet painted things on a more objective level. He's hardly an abstract painter by any means. Try using more water in your mixture too. It's far too opaque to be watercolour, and it will also help with your blending and transitions.


----------

